# Auswahl in Graustufen umwandeln



## Jani (2. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich versuche seit geraumer Zeit in einem Photo, die mit dem Lasso ausgewählten Bereiche (etwa 4-5) in Graustufen umzuwandeln.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Beste Grüße,

Jani


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. April 2012)

Hi,
verwende die Einstellungsebene „Schwarz-Weiß“ und maskiere diese mit deiner Auswahl.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (3. April 2012)

..wenn die Auswahl steht, drückst Du zB [STRG]+[UMSCHALT]+U

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. April 2012)

Hi,
sorry chmee aber das ist eine weniger sinnvolle Vorgehensweise da destruktiv. Natürlich ist dies eine Möglichkeit aber was spricht gegen eine nondestruktive Arbeitsweise über die Einstellungsebenen?
Denn diese lassen sich auch mit schon erstellter Auswahl hinzufügen und es wird sogar automatisch schon aus der Auswahl eine Maske erstellt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (3. April 2012)

Damit hast Du vollkommen recht.
(sehen wir es als dreckigen Schnelltip an  Bild rein, hinklieren, fertig..)

mfg chmee


----------



## Jani (3. April 2012)

Hi,

danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich habs nur noch nich ausprobiert ob es denn klappt.

Ich geb dann nochmal Rückmeldung.....

Jani


----------



## NissyMaelzer (4. April 2012)

Noch eine weitere Möglichkeit:

Du benutzt die Funktion "Farbton/Sättigung" und drehst dort die Sättigung auf den max. negativen Wert.


----------

